# Ravel: I'm obsessed with him



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Just listen this small cadenza from the piano concerto for the left hand, absolutely heartbreaking:






(the cadenza I say starts around 6:15)

I think that the fact that Ravel chose different time signatures for each voice gives the cadenza an even more heartbreaking effect, making that the notes of each voice fail to fall at the same time.


----------

